# World's cutest neckwarmer



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

I just had my brother take this a few minutes ago:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I would wear that neckwarmer any day  thats to cute


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, Edy is hiding. That's so cute!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute. Gotta love those neck warmers


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww that is a sweet picture


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

That is so lovely. I love the way he is poking out through your hair. A photo to treasure.


----------

